# Every game crashes on Vista!!



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 3, 2007)

Ive vista ultimate final installed. Nowthat Ive updated my gcard driver to latest vista forceware available and also soung, mobo etc.
I can't play even a single new game on vista nd they keep producing some stupid errors. At last Ghost Recon AW was able to launch, but with about 90% graphics bugs. I can't see my weapon, and all buildings are transparent nd i can see through them and even the floor is transparent.
What should I do? Whats are the game supported on Vista?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 5, 2007)

No replys yet...guyz plz help me out.. what update should i need to get it workin?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ask the publisher and developer of the game to help you.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 5, 2007)

*www.iexbeta.com/wiki/index.php/Windows_Vista_Software_Compatibility_List#Games


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 5, 2007)

@arvind
you are adding to my worries, i was planning to shift to vista.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

aravind, are you playing these in "XP Compatibility mode"???

for me NFS MW, Colin McRae 05, GTA SA worked fine, no gfx. corruption. (but b'coz of Intel's GMA 3000, they were slow).

Try Re-Installing the drivers.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 5, 2007)

Actually MW, carbon GRAW etc could work fine without a reinstall as Ive now just copied those from HDD of my LAN PC and im playing it well on XP.

Ive updated every possible drivers on Vista and the game wouldn't launch nd GRAW ran with 99% graphics corruption. My card is 7600GT, non oc'ed in Vista.

Ive not tried any Compatibility mode, but Rainbox Six Vegas has to run without compatibility mode as it supports Vista. I installed it in Vista and the Game didn't launch.
 Is there any update for DX 10 from MS?
__________
@kalpik
Thnx for the link, but its nor truth in the site.


----------



## eggman (Mar 5, 2007)

and SIMS 2 didnt rum

for me
NFS MW, STA SA, HALF LIFE 2 & HL2 EPISODE 1 run


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

try the compatibility mode

& your Gfx. card is only a DX9c compliant, right? then why do you need DX10.

(sorry i dont have any idea on final ver. Vista)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 5, 2007)

I heard that if weve only a DX9.0c card on vista it runs on cmpatibility mode named Dx9.0L but I see DX10 on dxdiag. So somethin is wrong.

Will try the compatibility mode.

@eggman
Have u installed it on Vista or uve just tried to launch from previous XP installation?


----------



## eggman (Mar 6, 2007)

in Vista man................


----------



## shantanu (Mar 6, 2007)

i played GTA SA, brothers in arms , both versions, and call of duty 2 , MOHPA, and even far cry is working.. i didnt face even a single crash...

r u using the final.... means did you buy VISTA.... or RTM etc.

if RTM you wont play games on it with full compatiblity...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 6, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> i played GTA SA, brothers in arms , both versions, and call of duty 2 , MOHPA, and even far cry is working.. i didnt face even a single crash...
> 
> r u using the final.... means did you buy VISTA.... or RTM etc.
> 
> if RTM you wont play games on it with full compatiblity...



RTM and the final Vista are both same.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 7, 2007)

no they are different ... in the aspect of compatiblity...

The RTM is release to manufacture (its equal to final) but it was given some lesser features, 
and in terms of gaming Compatiblity is the best part, which RTM lacks,

Even if you guys get some cracked copy from market and the person says you that its final , 90 % chances are of Hacked RTM made final.

i said this coz in RTM proper Dx support is not provided ,but the final(retail) has the full compatiblity to DX9 games also + the upcoing Dx10 also,... so in final and RTM this is the only difference...

@arvind_n2o : if you bought an original genuine copy then update your VISTA ( and install latet Dx update) feb release is there...

most of your problesm will be solved after that..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2007)

@shantanu_webmaster
can the update be performermed on non genuine Vista?? Is the update available on torrents?


----------



## shantanu (Mar 7, 2007)

No the non-genuine windows cannot be updated & update is not available on torrents, Why dont you buy a genuine windows version, why only ultimate, you can also buy some cheaper vista solutions.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 7, 2007)

NGD : Non Genuine Disadvantage.


----------

